
Build a Decentralized Chat Using JavaScript and Rust (WebAssembly) - twokei
https://medium.com/perlin-network/build-a-decentralized-chat-using-javascript-rust-webassembly-c775f8484b52
======
TheAncientGoat
Very cool, but needing to join a discord server to use it is a bit of a jump.
Is there an alternate faucet?

